# looking to buy some codd bottles.



## colinp1967 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi all

 I am looking to buy a couple of CODD bottle and i have compiled a list.  Could anyone please tell me which ones of the following are the most expensive or rarest.

 Thanks for your help

 Item 1 (Ref 070) - Codd - Warminster Aerated Water Co;
 Item 2 (Ref 071) - Cork Bottle - W. Forsyth Wine Merchants Oldham.
 Item 3 (Ref 072) - Green Cork Bottle - Ind Coope & Co Ltd Burton
 Item 4 (Ref 073) - Green Cork Bottle - Ind Coope & Co Ltd Burton  
 Item 5 (Ref 069) - Codd - James Thraves Nottingham
 Item 6 (Ref 076) - Small Flat Cork Bottle - Scotts Emulsion
 Item 7 (Ref 1580) - Codd - R. White Regd
 Item 8 (Ref 068) - Codd - Wilbraham & Roddis Cheltenham
 Item 9 (Ref 1626) - Crown Cork Top - T&FJ Taylor, Newport Pagnel
 Item 10 (Ref 1627) - Taff Aerated Water Pontypridd
 Item 11 (Ref 1628) - Screw Top - Clayton Bottling Co Southhampton
 Item 12 (Ref 1618) - Codd - B&C Mineral Water Colchester
 Item 13 (Ref 1619) - Codd - Black Lion Brewery Company Lmtd Aberdare  
 Item 14 (Ref 1620) - Codd - H.W. Stevens Own Bottle, Colchester Ipswitch & Clacton on Sea
 Item 15 (Ref 1621) - Codd - Barret & Co Limited Aldershot
 Item 16 (Ref 1622) - Codd - Bloys & Son Sudbury Suffolk
 Item 17 (Ref 1623) - Codd - John Henry Lees, Old Trafford
 Item 18 (Ref 1624) - Codd - Portsdown & South Hants Mineral Water Compy, Fareham Hanant and Chichester


----------



## suzanne (Oct 6, 2010)

Be careful buying Codds because a lot of them are machine made and recent.


----------



## the coddfather (Sep 20, 2013)

codds date from between 1874 and maximum 1920,very desirable over here in the uk.i personally own 27,and a half one that i dug from a local tip about 2 months ago.hey colinp1967,i dont own any of the ones you listed,but general consensus is that the better the name and/or the pictorial on the front the higher the value.then there are the rarer dark green,amber and scarse as hell cobalt blu and black versions,which can do Â£1000 plus here in the uk[]


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re:  RE: looking to buy some codd bottles.*

Well the one I have here in Florida is a light cobalt glass one that is embossed with:"/ RICHMOND " vertical with "/ BOTTLING " and C with a small underlined '/ o ".
RED M.


----------

